# International Plowing Match 2014 in Ivy Ontario Canada.



## TractorCurt (Aug 2, 2014)

G'day all,

Thought id post my video on the awesome plowing match in Ivy ontario this week,Enjoy.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyIaVHrxebk&list=UUQezhb6kjdiF8idlDs6bAgg[/ame]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Didn't make it to the plowing match, maybe next year. I think it's going to be down around the Ottawa area next year, planning on staying at my sons place if I go.
Anyways, had a little chuckle when I saw your post. I had been working in the shop all week, and one of the first things I did was blow out the back of an old Philco radio that I bought a couple of years ago for $25.00. Fired it up and after it warmed up a bit I found CFOS radio (am) in Owen Sound and they were sure promoting the Plowing Match!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Second best to being there! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some great old iron !


----------

